# wax which is the best



## fatgoat04 (Oct 25, 2004)

Anybody strongly feel one way or another about which type of wax to put on the GTO?


----------



## Volley (Dec 17, 2004)

*My 2 cents on wax*

I used Maguiars liquid carnuba wax for years and l really liked it but felt it did not last long enough. Last year I switched to turtle wax platinum series ultra gloss (i have a BMW 740 in addition to the GTO) and think it is the best wax made. I just finished waxing the impala blue GTO i bought friday night. the turtle wax looks great and went on easy. don't get it on too thick (a light coat is all you need) and let it dry until you can rub your finger across it and see that it is dry (not smudging in the finger mark). I have read complaints on the forum that the paint on these cars is soft and i do think the clear coat has a tendency to scratch easier than other cars (mine had a few marks on it from sitting at the dealership but they came out with a little polish). make sure the car is clean and dry and in the shade before you wax it and never wax if the paint is too warm to hold your hand on. 

BTW - I wash my car with a sponge, a little auto soap and a hose running in front of the sponge as I gently rub the sponge on the paint. I dry it with a bath towel and never use a chamois, which will strip the wax.


----------



## Costanza (Dec 18, 2004)

The turtle wax sounds like the ticket. I use my black & decker 125mph electric yard blower to dry my cars. This leaves no left over water to drip from the mirrors, trunk, etc... Then I wipe it down with Eagle One Wipe and Shine. This leaves that "just waxed" touch.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Costanza said:


> I use my black & decker 125mph electric yard blower to dry my cars.



Thank You for the laugh.


----------



## Napalm (Dec 19, 2004)

On my last car I used a Meguiars clay bar and their Gold Class wax with a buffer.

If you use the clay bar do not drop it. If you do throw it away, it holds dirt like a magnet and will sand your paint. 

Once it warms up here I will be using a double coat of the Gold Class


----------



## millenium (Dec 20, 2004)

fatgoat04 said:


> Anybody strongly feel one way or another about which type of wax to put on the GTO?



i have used this product called 5 star shine which u can find online. if used on a new car its good for 5yrs with a once a year refreshing with the supplied finish. this was used on a 04 acura tl /a-spec 6m/t that i do not own anymore . i just got done treating my 04 gto with the same results. the paint finish is now slippery smooth and will stay that way without the need for anymore applications .check it out its worth it i believe the website is www.5starshine.com. good luck


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

I dont need to spend $60 on car wax. I like washing and waxing my car, and ill stick with buying soap for $10 and wax for $10 a year. And the car likes the quality time i spend rubing her down.

-Frank


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

hands down, Zaino products.

Used Mequiars unti I tried Zaino, and I'm anal about polish


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I like the Meguiars NXT synthetic. Easy to apply, looks great, lasts a long time.


----------



## DJ_YellowGTO (Oct 8, 2004)

I use a good prewax cleaner from Meguiars "Depends on how dirty the car is on what cleaner I use" and then top it off with a nice coat of Collinite Marque d'Elegance wax. It is a great wax to use on a car that is a daily driver. It really stands up to the elements. I have used several different kinds of waxes and polishes in my past. If I am going to polish and wax the show car I use different products, but if the GTO is your everyday driver then the Collinite Marque d'Elegance wax is great. It is really long lasting too, and goes on easy too. 

http://http://www.collinite.com/auto.htm


----------



## Rex Ruby (Dec 12, 2004)

westell said:


> hands down, Zaino products.
> 
> Used Mequiars unti I tried Zaino, and I'm anal about polish


ZAINO is the best "wax" out there. ALthough it technically is a polish.

Easy on and off and lasts a long time.


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

I agree about the Zaino. I've used alot of different types of waxes and polishes over the years and tried out the whole "Zaino regimen" on my GTO at the recommendation of many on this board and on a VW board I used to frequent and I was shocked at the results. I'm completely sold on their products, it was well worth the money spent!


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

Groucho said:


> I like the Meguiars NXT synthetic. Easy to apply, looks great, lasts a long time.


:agree 


I have been using Meguiars products for probably close to 20 years and this to me is their best stuff to date. Dirt does not stick to this stuff and no swirl marks. I wash the goat weekly and for the last three weeks I have been using the NXT spray shine booster. (3.65 a bottle at discount auto parts here, what a bargain!) After washing, you can do the car in about 20 minutes and every week it seems the shine gets brighter and deeper.  

It also does an outstanding job on dark colors.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

westell said:


> hands down, Zaino products.
> 
> Used Mequiars unti I tried Zaino, and I'm anal about polish


Man, I swear check out Zaino, once you have seen your car polished with Zaino, you will never put anything else on it. Check it out on the web, for pic. Its the best hands down.


----------



## radandy (Dec 26, 2004)

Costanza said:


> I use my black & decker 125mph electric yard blower to dry my cars. This leaves no left over water to drip from the mirrors, trunk, etc...


I do too...people think I'm nuts, but around the mirrors and rims, it's a must!!
<--also a Zaino Bros user, get about 4-5 coats on there, refracts the light AWESOME!!


----------



## bnvus (Nov 19, 2004)

radandy said:


> I do too...people think I'm nuts, but around the mirrors and rims, it's a must!!
> <--also a Zaino Bros user, get about 4-5 coats on there, refracts the light AWESOME!!


ZAINO!!! Especially if you have a black car. My SS is Black as can be and man does it shine after a new coat of Zaino.


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

I agree with using Zaino. I bought a complete kit for my father for X-mas. I waxed my goat and he waxed his TT ZO6. I will never use anything but Zaino from now on, it's great!! My paint was a little rough and now it is like glass!!!


----------



## gogirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Those of you who use Zaino products on your GTO, does the GTO have a clear cloat, so we should use Z-2 rather than Z-3?


----------



## 84racebird (Jan 4, 2005)

Go with Zaino! I started using it on my Firehawk a few years ago and became a believer. The stuff works great and its easy to maintain. I just did the GTO this past weekend. I spent about 5 or 6 hours on it, but that included the initial wash with Dawn dish washing soap, clay bar, was again with Zaino soap (Z7), drying and using the air compressor around the lights and trim, then Z1 and Z2. The surface of the car is like a piece of glass. I plan on adding a couple more coats of Z2 and then a coat or two of Z5. I even did my girlfriends new CRV. She said it looked better than the day she picked it up at the dealer.


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

84racebird said:


> Go with Zaino! I started using it on my Firehawk a few years ago and became a believer. The stuff works great and its easy to maintain. I just did the GTO this past weekend. I spent about 5 or 6 hours on it, but that included the initial wash with Dawn dish washing soap, clay bar, was again with Zaino soap (Z7), drying and using the air compressor around the lights and trim, then Z1 and Z2. The surface of the car is like a piece of glass. I plan on adding a couple more coats of Z2 and then a coat or two of Z5. I even did my girlfriends new CRV. She said it looked better than the day she picked it up at the dealer.


You Zaino people are crazy like the name . I think the wax gets into your brain. My friend uses it on his MR-2 religiously. Looks great if you like that Gran Tursimo 4 look.

Meguires Liquid Glass is good enough for me. His leather conditioner/cleaner in the spray bottle i am adicted to though, makes the leather smell so nice and feel so nice.


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

I have used Malm's for over 20 years. I cannot find anything better. You get a wax and a polish. Normally, you would only use the wax. The polish is great if you notice you have some swirls or light scratches. The polish also works great on a red car where the paint has oxidized and become dull. After you are finished polishing, the you apply the wax. 

When I get a new car, I always go over the entire car with the polish and then the wax. Takes care of any impefections that may have happened between the factory paint and the dealership people not knowing how to properly wash a car. It is easy to apply and remove and leaves no dust. I have won some concours judging with this wax and always get compliments on how deep the paint looks on my cars. It is good stuff.

You can get it at: www.malms.com


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

When you're polishing the paint arnt you like taking off some of paint? Or am i wrong.

-Frank


----------



## IM4A2Z (Dec 18, 2004)

fffernan said:


> When you're polishing the paint arnt you like taking off some of paint? Or am i wrong.
> 
> -Frank


Almost all new modern paint jobs are "Base Coat / Clear Coat". So your actualy only polishing the clear coat.


----------



## mcneil141 (Jan 1, 2005)

I am a former Zaino addict, but have been using Pinnacle Souveran for several years. I layer the Souveran over Klasse AIO and Sealant Glaze. The effort is well worth the results!

Andy :cheers


----------



## texgal (Dec 24, 2004)

Hubby does most of the waxing on our cars, lol, but he swears by Clear Coat made by Transtech services. We buy ours from Dallas but I think you can get it online. It's a little pricey but it works great. It's recommended for professional use. We traded an 02 camaro and an 02 firebird for our gto's and he's used it on all and we have always been pleased with the results.


----------



## skibum100_777 (Dec 21, 2004)

check out this link: http://www.nsxsc.com/nsexcitement/waxtest.html

who really knows if this test wasn't biased, but it seems thorough at least. sorry if i'm not supposed to provide the link to an nsx site.


----------



## 66chevy (Apr 7, 2017)

*C. Crawford*

I think that Clear Coat (Express Detail Formula) by Transtech is the best polish out. Does anyone know where I can buy it???


----------



## rkuchar69gto (Feb 19, 2017)

I have not tried Zaino yet but I favor a good pure carnuba wax. It shines great and lasts a long time.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

First I gently wash with a combination of Mr. Bubble and a teasy hint of Joy then I hand dry with a chamois made from the hides of the Andelusian yak.
I make my wax from the finest hand selected carnoobs then I age it for 7 years in oak casks then gently apply in a circular motion with a hypoallergenic sponge lightly moistened with Evian.
I then hand buff it with mitts made from matching chinchilla hides.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Griot's garage Claybar, with the Griot's Boss line: Correcting Cream, then Perfecting Cream, then the Finishing Sealant. All with micro fiber pads on the Griot's 5in Random Orbital Buffer. Finish with Carnauba Wax by hand and microfiber towels.

The Florida sun/heat, and rain with the car being outside for it's life... This combo does wonders. Then just the sealant and wax between for maintenance.


----------

